# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Leksionet e kimise

## ne universitet

STUDIONI KIMINE NE MENYREN ME TE THJESHTE TE MUNDSHME,,,,, ME NDIQNI NE KANALIN TIM NE YOUTUBE 



www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-dc2BZxYKg&t=24s

----------

